

What are the best resources for wannabe startup CEOs? - simonebrunozzi


======
scobar
I found sama's class
([http://startupclass.samaltman.com](http://startupclass.samaltman.com)) to be
a particularly great collection of knowledge. I remember catching a few almost
subtle drops of wisdom that I'd have underappreciated had I not previously
known some info I'd already picked up by studying other educational resources
on startups. I'm sure there are more that I did not catch. So if this class is
one of the early resources you utilize, then I'd suggest you revisit it again
later as well.

------
PeekPoke
Mummy and Daddys bank account and network. ;)

